# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > कानून >  मृत्यु दंड की प्रासंगिकता : एक खुला प्रश्न

## kajal pandey

मित्रों यह  अत्यंत ही विवाद का विषय है कि मृत्यु दंड की सजा उचित है या अब इसे निरसित कर दिया जाना चाहिए ,,,इस सूत्र के माध्यम से आपके विचार आमंत्रित हैं

----------


## kajal pandey

*वास्तव मे मृत्यु दंड का इतिहास अत्यंत ही पुराना है महाभारत काल मे भी वध की सजा का प्रावधान था और यह आज भी है ,,,,इस बिंदु पर किसी भी चर्चा का आरम्भ करने के पूर्व हमें दो बाते जान लेना चाहिए ...प्रथम वह प्रावधान जो इस सजा के बारे मे बताता है और द्वितीय अपना संविधान जो इसकी प्रक्रिया के बारे मे एक सामान्य उपबंध करता है*

----------


## kajal pandey

*मित्रों ,भारतीय दंड संहिता , १८६० की धारा ५३ दंड के सम्बन्ध मे प्रावधान करती है ,,इस धारा के अनुसार वर्तमान समय मे कुल पाँच प्रकार की सजा दी जा सकती है 

१. मृत्युदंड 
२. आजीवन कारावास 
३. कारावास की सजा जो या तो सादा कारावास होगा अथवा सश्रम कारावास  होगा  
४ संपत्ति का समपहरण 
५. जुर्माना*

----------


## kajal pandey

*इसकी प्रक्रिया के सम्बन्ध मे सामान्य नियम स्थापित करते हुए संविधान के अनुच्छेद २१ मे कहा गया है कि ,,,,,,,,,,किसी भी व्यक्ति को उसके प्राण एवं  दैहिक स्वतंत्रता से विधि द्वारा स्थापित प्रक्रिया के अनुसार ही वंचित किया जा सकता है अन्यथा नहीं*

----------


## kajal pandey

मित्रों अनुच्छेद २१ में जिस शब्द का प्रयोग किया गया है वह है विधि द्वारा स्थापित प्रक्रिया ,,,इसका मतलब यह हुआ कि राज्य द्वारा कोई कानून बनाकर किसी व्यक्ति के जीवन को समाप्त किया जा सकता है ,,,कानून चाहे कैसा भी हो किन्तु उसे कानून होना चाहिए ,,,,,,,,,,परन्तु बाद मे मेनका गाँधी वाले मामले मे हमारे उच्चतम न्यायलय ने स्पस्ट किया कि प्रत्येक विधि को न्यायसम्मत और ऋजु होना चाहिए अन्यथा वह संविधान के विपरीत माना जायेगा

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*बहुत बडीया विशय हे ओर जान कारी दो फ़िर मे अपने ख्याल बताउगा*

----------


## mantu007

*प्रत्येक मानव जीवन अमूल्य है और इस जीवन का अंत करने का अधिकार केवल प्रकृति अथवा उस मनुष्य को खुद है । जघन्य अपराधों के लिये मैं लम्बी कैद का हिमायती हूँ , यदि समाज को लगता है कि उसका अपराध अक्षम्य है तो उस व्यक्ति को सम्पूर्ण जीवन के लिये कारागार में डाल दीजिये जिससे वो कभी कारागार के बाहर न आ सके परन्तु समाज को जीवन छीन लेने का मेरी नजर में कोई अधिकार नहीं है ।*

----------


## mantu007

*समाज ने अपराध के बदले सजा का प्रावधान बनाते समय सोचा था कि सजा अन्य व्यक्तियों के लिये एक डर का कार्य करेगी । पिछले लगभग पचास वर्षों के शोधकार्य के बावजूद भी अभी तक इसका कोई ठोस प्रमाण नहीं है कि मृत्यु-दंड का डर अपराधियों के अपराध करते समय उम्रकैद के डर से अधिक होता है ।*

----------


## mantu007

*किन्तु आतंकवादीयों के लिये मैं मृत्यु दंड के पक्ष में ही हूँ. आतंकवादीयों की आम जनता से सीधी-सीधी कोई लडाई नहीं होती. ये केवल सरकार से अपनी कोई बात मनवाने के लिये निर्दोश लोगों को मारते हैं. इसके अलग, मुझे किसी भी व्यक्ति की अप्राकृतिक मौत दुखित करती है.*

----------


## kajal pandey

मित्रों ऊपर कि बात को एक उदाहरण द्वारा समझे तो और भी स्पस्ट हो जायेगा ,,जैसे विधि द्वारा स्थपित प्रक्रिया का मतलब कोई भी प्रक्रिया जिसका निर्माण राज्य ने किया हो ,,,,जैसे राज्य यह नियम बनाये कि जिस व्यक्ति को मृत्युदंड देना है उसे गरम तेल मे डाल दिया जायेगा ,,,,,अब अगर संविधान कि भाषा देखें तो ऐसा करना गलत नहीं था और राज्य ऐसा कर सकता था ,किन्तु मेनका गाँधी के मामले मे इसे अनुचित बताते हुए स्पस्ट किया गया कि हर विधि को ऋजु भी होना चाहिए ,,यह नियम राज्य के मनमानी प्रक्रिया पर रोक लगाएगा

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*मानवाधिकार संगठन सम्पूर्ण विश्व में मृत्यु-दंड के प्रावधान को जड से हटाने की माँग कर रहे हैं । ब्रिटेन, इटली और फ़्रांस जैसे अनेकों यूरोपीय देशों में मृत्यु-दंड को समाप्त कर दिया गया है । भारत में मृत्यु-दंड का प्रावधान अवश्य है लेकिन पिछले कई दशकों में मृत्यु-दंड की सजा बहुत कम सुनायी गयी है । इसके विपरीत अमेरिका में मृत्यु-दंड की सजा के नियम विभिन्न प्रदेशों में अलग अलग हैं । १९०९ से १९७६ तक अमेरिका के कई प्रदेशों में मृत्यु-दंड का प्रावधान आता और जाता रहा । १९७६ में अमेरिका के उच्चतम न्यायालय ने अपने फ़ैसले में राज्यों के मृत्यु-दंड देने के अधिकार को मान्यता दी । इसके पश्चात आज अमेरिका के ३८ राज्यों में मृत्यु-दंड की सजा का प्रावधान है ।*

----------


## kajal pandey

अजय जी और मंटू जी का  स्वागत है

----------


## kajal pandey

*मित्रों यह तो आप को पता ही होगा की मृत्युदंड को वैध बनाने वाली पहली विधि बेबीलोन मे राजा हम्बुराबी द्वारा प्रतिपादित संहिता थी जिसमे कुल २५ तरह के अपराधों हेतु मृत्युदंड का प्रावधान किया गया था*

----------


## kajal pandey

मृत्युदंड का यह प्रावधान १४ ईसा पूर्व   Hittite कोड में सातवें ईसा पूर्व एथेंस के  Draconian कोड में और ५ वें ईसा पूर्व रोम के  Twelve Tablets में भी प्रावधानित था

----------


## deshpremi

मैं मृत्यु दंड के पक्ष में हूँ पर सिर्फ जघन्य अपराधों के मामलों में बशर्ते किसी के साथ अन्याय ना हो

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया 
जानकारी भरा सूत्र

----------


## kajal pandey

धन्यवाद आपको ,,,,,,,,,

----------


## devvrat

> मित्रों यह तो आप को पता ही होगा की मृत्युदंड को वैध बनाने वाली पहली विधि बेबीलोन मे राजा हम्बुराबी द्वारा प्रतिपादित संहिता थी जिसमे कुल २५ तरह के अपराधों हेतु मृत्युदंड का प्रावधान किया गया था


*क्या आप बता सकती है ये 25 अपराध कोन कोन से थे?
 में अपने सामान्य ज्ञान में वृद्धि के लिए जानना चाहता हूँ|*

----------


## devvrat

*अनेक अपराध ऐसे होते है जिनके लिए मृत्यु-दंड का वैधानिक प्रावधान आवश्यक है| मृत्यु-दंड मात्र इसलिए नही दिया जाता कि उससे अपराधियों में भय का संचार होगा और अपराध रुक जायेंगे| किस-किस प्रकार के अपराध के लिए मृत्यु-दंड का प्रावधान होना चाहिए| यह भी समय और परिस्थितियों के अनुसार बदलता रहा है| भारत में तो उच्चतम व राज्य के उच्च न्यायालय भी अनेक बार ऐसी सार्जनिक टिप्पणीय व निर्णय जारी करते रहते है| जिससे अधिनस्त व समकक्ष न्यायालयों को फांसी की सजा के निर्णयों के क्रम मे बढ़ावा मिलता है| 
मानवाधिकार-संस्थाए और कार्यकर्ता भी इस मुद्दे पर दोगलेपन का व्यवहार करते स्पष्ट नजर आते है| जब प्रकरण देश की सुरक्षा एजेंसीयो, सेना अर्द्ध-सेनिक बलो व पुलिस द्वारा हुई चूक होता है या फिर सामाजिक अपराध के कारण ह्त्या का मामला हो तो ये सब फासी के विरोध में मूक-बधीर हो जाते है और जब बात आतंकवादियों और पेशेवर हत्यारों को फासी लगाने की बात होती है तो इन मानवाधिकारियो की छटी इन्द्री जाग उठती है| *

----------


## kajal pandey

मित्रों आप अपने विचारों से सूत्र को सजाते रहिये ,,,,,,,,,कुछ विधिक प्रावधानों को बताने के बाद इस बिंदु पर अपना विचार भी रखूंगी ,,,,,,,,संकेत रूप मे अभी यह बता दूँ की मैं गंभीरतम अपराधों मे मामले मे मृत्युदंड की पक्षधर हूँ ,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## kajal pandey

देवब्रत जी वे सभी मामले जी आज मृत्युदंड से दण्डित किये जाते हैं और आजीवन कारावास से दण्डित होते हैं ,,,हम्बुराबी की संहिता मे मृत्युदंड से दण्डित किये गए थे 


> *क्या आप बता सकती है ये 25 अपराध कोन कोन से थे?
>  में अपने सामान्य ज्ञान में वृद्धि के लिए जानना चाहता हूँ|*

----------


## kajal pandey

पांचवीं सदी के रोमन कानून में भी मृत्युदंड का विधान था। प्राचीन भारत में मृत्युदंड का प्रावधान हत्याओं के लिए था। 'कौटिल्य अर्थशास्त्र' के चौथे अधिकरण के ग्यारहवें अध्याय में उन सब अपराधों का जिक्र है जिनके लिए प्राणदण्ड नियत था। 
सम्राट अशोक ने पशुवध सहित अनेक प्रकार की हिंसा पर रोक लगाई मगर मृत्युदंड को समाप्त नहीं किया। मनु ने भी कतिपय अपराधों के लिए प्राणदण्ड का प्रावधान रखा। फहियान और ह्वेनसांग के अनुसार सुप्तकाल और हर्षकाल में मृत्युदंड कभी-कभार दिया जाता है। दसवीं सदी आते-आते फांसी के जरिए मृत्युदंड का प्रचलन अधिकतर क्षेत्रों में हो गया। तकरीबन दो सौ वर्ष पहले इंग्लैण्ड में एक महीने तक किसी जिप्सी गिरोह के साथ निरंतर रहने वाले गैर जिप्सी को फांसी की सजा मिल सकती थी। यह प्रावधान सैम्युअल रोमिली के सुधार के बाद खत्म हो गया।

----------


## kajal pandey

एजटेक 14वीं से 16वीं शताब्दी के मध्य मौक्सिको में एक साम्राज्य था. एजटेक लोगों की राजधानी टेनोच्टिलन थी और वो वर्तमान मौक्सिको में बस गये थे. एजटेक लोगों द्वारा छोटे-छोटे अपराधों के लिए भी कड़े दंड का प्रावधान था, जो आज हमारे लिए बहुत साधारण से हैं. निम्नलिखित अपराधों के लिए मृत्यु दंड का प्रवधान था; व्यभिचार, हरे-भरे पेड़ को काटना, अपने खेत की बाड़ को अपने स्थान से हटाकर अपनी भूमि को बड़ा बनाना, किसी दूसरे की भूमि को छोटा बनाना, बड़ी चोरी, और राजद्रोह आदि


> देवब्रत जी वे सभी मामले जी आज मृत्युदंड से दण्डित किये जाते हैं और आजीवन कारावास से दण्डित होते हैं ,,,हम्बुराबी की संहिता मे मृत्युदंड से दण्डित किये गए थे

----------


## sunitasa

mai mrityudand ko uchit manti hu kyoki tadi samaj me bhay nahi rahega to arajkta badhegi aaj hamare desh me dekhlo yadi un aatankkariyo ko on spot hi fansi ho jati to ye aaye din hone wale bumb kand na hote,na hi aatankwadi is tarah se hamla karte jo mumbai me hua hai delhi,jaipur,etc me jo aatankighatna hui hai wo mrityudand ke aabhaw se hihui hai.sorry buti say true

----------


## kajal pandey

फाँसी की सजा एक ऐसा मुद्दा है , जिसे लेकर सभ्य समाज विभाजित है। एक बड़ा तबका मानता है कि समाज में हत्या और बलात्कार करने वालों को कतई बख्शा नहीं जाना चाहिए और उन्हें मृत्युदंड मिलना ही चाहिए , जबकि दूसरे वर्ग का तर्क है कि समाज को सजा के तौर पर किसी का भी जीवन लेने का अधिकार नहीं होना चाहिए और अपराधी पर दया करते हुए उसे सुधार और प्रायश्चित का मौका दिया जाना चाहिए।

----------


## kajal pandey

दरअसल कोई भी विचार अपने आप मे सम्पूर्ण नहीं है ,,,,,,,,उसके कई कारण है ,,,यह सत्य है की फांसी की सजा मे जान के बदले जान ली जाती है और मानवाधिकार के पुजारी लोग हत्यारे के मानवाधिकार की बाते भी बढ़ चढ़ कर करते हैं ,किन्तु उस  व्यक्ति के मानवाधिकार की बात वे भूल जाते हैं ,जिसकी हत्या कर दी गई थी

----------


## kajal pandey

दरअसल कोई भी विचार अपने आप मे सम्पूर्ण नहीं है ,,,,,,,,उसके कई कारण है ,,,यह सत्य है की फांसी की सजा मे जान के बदले जान ली जाती है और मानवाधिकार के पुजारी लोग हत्यारे के मानवाधिकार की बाते भी बढ़ चढ़ कर करते हैं ,किन्तु उस  व्यक्ति के मानवाधिकार की बात वे भूल जाते हैं ,जिसकी हत्या कर दी गई थी

----------


## kajal pandey

जहाँ तक भारतीय दंड संहिता का प्रश्न है ,,,,यह विधायन निम्लिखित मामलो में मृत्युदंड का प्रावधान करता है 
१-भारत सरकार के विरुद्ध युद्ध छेड़ना या युद्ध करने का प्रयत्न या दुष्प्रेरण करना ;[धारा १२१]
२- सैनिक विद्रोह का दुष्प्रेरण,[धारा १३२]
३- मृत्यु दंड से दंडनीय अपराध के लिए किसी व्यक्ति  की दोषसिद्धि करने के आशय से उसके विरुद्ध मिथ्या साक्ष्य देना या गढ़ना [धारा १९४]
४- हत्या[धारा-३०२]
५- आजीवन कारावास के दंडादेश के अधीन रहते हुए किसी व्यक्ति की हत्या करना [धारा ३०३]
६- किसी शिशु या उन्मत्त व्यक्ति को आत्महत्या करने के  लिए दुष्प्रेरित करना [धारा ३०५]
७- आजीवन सिद्धदोष अभियुक्त द्वारा हत्या का प्रयास [धारा ३०७]
८- हत्या सहित डकैती [धारा ३९६}

----------


## kajal pandey

उपरोक्त वर्णन के सम्बन्ध मे यह ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि भारतीय दंड संहिता कि धरा ३०३ जो उस apradh के लिए केवल मृत्युदंड का प्रावधान करती है उसे  मिट्ठू बनाम पंजाब राज्य ए.आई .आर.१९८३ सु.कोर्ट .४७३ तत्कालीन मुख्य न्यायाधीश न्यायमूर्ति चन्द्रचुर्ण  ने  असंवैधानिक घोषित कर दिया था

----------


## kajal pandey

इस सन्दर्भ मे एक ओर पूर्व न्यायाधीश के टी थॉमस का कहना है कि मृत्युदंड न्यायिक हत्या है उनका कहना है कि 
 "मृत्युदंड कोई दंड नहीं है। यह न्यायिक हत्या है, जिसे सामाजिक सुरक्षा के साथ अंजाम दिया जाता है। जबकि इसके विपरीत एक अन्य"पूर्व मुख्य न्यायमूर्ति  के जी बालाकृष्णन  ने मृत्युदंड का समर्थन करते हुए उन्होंने कहा कि भारत जैसे देश में जहां विभिन्न तरह के अपराध रोज बढ़ रहे हैं, उन पर काबू पाने के लिए फिलहाल जरूरी है कि मृत्युदंड को बरकरार रखा जाए। इस वक्तव्य के दो पहलू हैं। एक तो भारत जैसा देश और दूसरा है बढ़ते अपराध को रोकने के लिए मृत्युदंड को एक प्रभावी कारक के रूप में देखना।

----------


## kajal pandey

इस सन्दर्भ मे एक ओर पूर्व न्यायाधीश के टी थॉमस का कहना है कि मृत्युदंड न्यायिक हत्या है उनका कहना है कि 
 "मृत्युदंड कोई दंड नहीं है। यह न्यायिक हत्या है, जिसे सामाजिक सुरक्षा के साथ अंजाम दिया जाता है। जबकि इसके विपरीत एक अन्य"पूर्व मुख्य न्यायमूर्ति  के जी बालाकृष्णन  ने मृत्युदंड का समर्थन करते हुए उन्होंने कहा कि भारत जैसे देश में जहां विभिन्न तरह के अपराध रोज बढ़ रहे हैं, उन पर काबू पाने के लिए फिलहाल जरूरी है कि मृत्युदंड को बरकरार रखा जाए। इस वक्तव्य के दो पहलू हैं। एक तो भारत जैसा देश और दूसरा है बढ़ते अपराध को रोकने के लिए मृत्युदंड को एक प्रभावी कारक के रूप में देखना।

----------


## anang

मेरे ख्याल से मृत्यु दण्ड कोई बड़ा दण्ड नहीं है। यह सिर्फ़ एक अपराधी का खात्मा करना है।ऐसे अपराधी के लिए जो दण्ड होना चाहिए उस में मानवाधिकार आड़े आ जाता है।मेरे विचार से जिस व्य्क्ति ने दूसरे के मानवाधिकार का हनन किया हो, उसका मानवाधिकार छिन जाना चाहिए।

----------


## kajal pandey

*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् मित्र ,सूत्र मे अपना विचार रखने हेतु ,,,,,,मै भी आपके विचारों से सहमत हूँ,,,,,,,,,,,किन्तु आपने लिखा है की मृत्यु दंड बड़ा दंड नहीं है तो फिर कृपया आप सुझाव दीजिये की उसके बदले मे गंभीर अपराधिओं को कौन सी सजा दी जाय*

----------


## anang

मैंने लिखा ना कि मानवाधिकार आड़े आ जाता है।ऐसे व्यक्ति के लिए अंग भंग ही सबसे बड़ी सजा है। जैसे बलात्कारी का लिंग के साथ उंगलियाँ भंग।मृत्यु दण्ड से अपराधी को नहीं इसके सगे सम्बन्धियों को सजा मिलती है।

----------


## anang

आपने वो कहानी पढ़ी है 'The Bet' by 'Anton Chekhov'

----------


## lalitji

_क्या हम इस तरह का परिवेश बना सकते है की अपराध बहुत ही कम हो! तब सजा का तो प्रश्न ही नहीं उठेगा!_

----------


## lalitji

शनि शिन्ग्नापुर में आज भी कोई दुकानदार रात में ताला नहीं लगाता और कोई चोरी भी नहीं होती क्या ऐसा प्रत्येक स्थान पे नहीं हो सकता?? जब कोई चोरी ही नहीं करेगा तो दंड का प्रश्न ही नहीं उठेगा! उत्तराखंड और हिमाचल प्रदेश में भी कम अपराध होते है अन्य प्रदेशो के मुकाबले में!! जब बलात्कारी ही नहीं होंगे तो बलात्कार का सवाल ही कहाँ!!!

----------


## pkj21

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी ! सूत्र के लिए बधाई ।

----------


## kajal pandey

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र। *​*

----------


## sajan love

अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है आपने

----------


## andythegood

दंड की अवधारणा प्राचीन काल से ही रही है,दंड वास्तव मे एक डर है जो की लोगो को ऐसी काम को करने से रोकता है जो अमानवीय या विधि वर्जित है,मृत्यु दंड एक सभ्य समाज के लिये जरूरी है ये मेरा मांनना है,क्या ऐसे आदमी को जिंदा रहने का हक़ है जो मानसिक और आदतन अपराधी हो ?क्या कोई देल्ही निर्भया कांड के अपराधियो को माफ कर सकता है? 
सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने भी कुछ ऐसे केस जो की विरलतम् श्रेडी मे आते थे मे मृत्यु दंड को सही माना है

----------


## andythegood

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## suraj01

> दंड की अवधारणा प्राचीन काल से ही रही है,दंड वास्तव मे एक डर है जो की लोगो को ऐसी काम को करने से रोकता है जो अमानवीय या विधि वर्जित है,मृत्यु दंड एक सभ्य समाज के लिये जरूरी है ये मेरा मांनना है,क्या ऐसे आदमी को जिंदा रहने का हक़ है जो मानसिक और आदतन अपराधी हो ?क्या कोई देल्ही निर्भया कांड के अपराधियो को माफ कर सकता है? 
> सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने भी कुछ ऐसे केस जो की विरलतम् श्रेडी मे आते थे मे मृत्यु दंड को सही माना है


मैं आपकी बात से सहमत हू दोस्त

----------


## andythegood

धन्यवाद सूरज जी,

----------


## pinky jain

mrityu dand ka pravdhan to hona hi chahiye

----------


## mangaldev

मेरे विचार से ऐसे अपराधियो को जल्द से जल्द मृत्यु-दंड जरूरी है जो स्वयं या किसी संगठन से जुड़ कर होशहवास मे जानबूझ कर किसी प्रत्यक्ष या अप्रत्यक्ष रूप से हत्या आतंकवाद नशीले व जहरीले प्रतिन्धित पदार्थो व हथियारो व गोलाबारूद आदि की तस्करी-व्यापार करते है या ऐसे करने वालो को शरण व संरक्षण देते है। 
क्योकि ये लोग अपने स्वार्थ अथवा अपनी खतरनाक दुर्भावनाओ की पूर्ती के लिये ऐसा करते है अगर इन्हे मृत्यु दण्ड नही दिया गया तो आम-समाज में छूपे हुये इनके हितैशी इन्हे आजीवन कैद से किसी ना किसी तरिके से निकाल लेंगे और ये फिर इसी प्रकार के अपराधो को अंजाम देंगे। क्योकि आतंकवाद व तस्करी के अधिकतर अपराधी खतरनाक व शातीर अंतरष्ट्रीय संगठनो से जुड़े होते है अनेक दुश्मन देशो की सरकारे भी अन्हे गुप्त रूप से सहयोग करती है ऐसे मे मृत्यु-दण्ड से कम इनके लिये कोई दण्ड नही हो सकता वो भी अदालत के फैसेले व राष्ट्रपति की अनुज्ञा के बाद तुरंत दे दिया जाना चाहिये महामहिम राष्टृपति व माननीय सुप्रीम कोर्ट को भी इसमे समयबद्धता के साथ साथ पूरी कठोरता बरतनी चाहिये।

----------


## kajal pandey

आप सभी की सहमति सूत्र को गति प्रदान करती हैं ,, धन्यवाद आप सभी का

----------

